# Forum Dedicated to Big Al



## Doc

Big Al was one of the founding members of Forums Forums.  He passed away suddenly on Sept 5th 2014.  While we are all still in shock, we also want to do something in Al's memory.  Al was such a force here on FF.   His posts would make you smile, no matter what he was posting about.  He sure had a way with words and a huge heart.  He was one of the kindest men I've ever had the pleasure to know.  I only wish I had had the chance to meet him face to face.

If you are every bored search for Big Al's Kristi thread where he shared over 1000 posts showing how he was rebuilding his favorite sno cat.  One of the best threads ever here on FF.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Let me be the first to lift a Dr rum in Al's honor !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's to Big Al!  He will be missed!  Let's keep this a happy place in his honor.



I bet he's  up in heaven in his Kristi or tractor as we speak.


----------



## the old trucker

My prayers to his family. Does anyone have a pic of him ??


----------



## Galvatron

give me 10 min and i will try my damn hardest to sum up my day in a way Big Al would be proud


----------



## Leni

Your ten minutes are up.


----------



## Galvatron

Been a great week,anyone know how when your heart just pounds with heartache but then it gets fixed with the medicine it desired??

Having my daughter and grandchild back living with me is  ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p_1QSUsbsM


----------



## Leni

So glad to hear that.


----------



## luvs

thanx, doc. i know that i sure miss him his doctor rum rants, & many others miss him, too- i would think. how could you not miss 1 of that guy's rants. so many times, he provided a belly-laugh, when needed. his antics. i miss al so much.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Always a nice man. Anyone know what his widow is up to?


----------

